# AMD versus Intel: Welche CPUs sind für Gamer die beste Wahl?



## AntonioFunes (18. August 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *AMD versus Intel: Welche CPUs sind für Gamer die beste Wahl?* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: AMD versus Intel: Welche CPUs sind für Gamer die beste Wahl?


----------



## soldier1990 (18. August 2012)

intel core i7 990x bis heute drin super teil


----------



## DeadBody666 (18. August 2012)

Intel Core 2 Quad Q9450, 2666 MHz und bis jetzt keine Probleme beim spielen von aktuellen Games!


----------



## Emke (18. August 2012)

i5-3450, Z77 Pro3 Board, GTX560 Ti -> bin sehr zufrieden damit


----------



## shakethatthing (18. August 2012)

Core2Duo E8400 und die allermeisten aktuellen Spiele kann ich damit "dank" Konsolen noch zufriedenstellend zocken ^^


----------



## ShawnS (18. August 2012)

Besitze seit mehreren Jahren  einen Phenom2 X2 555 mit 3,2 GhZ - macht keine Probleme und bisher alles mit. 2 weitere Kerne lassen sich auch freischalten, nur nicht nutzen dank bösen Fehlern nach dem Freischalten.
Aber auch mit 2 Kernen hab ich das Teil echt liebgewonnen.


----------



## Shorty484 (18. August 2012)

Also mein Phenom II X4 wird denke ich noch lange seinen Dienst verrichten. Und wenn der mal nicht mehr ausreicht, sind eh schon wieder neue Baureihen auf dem Markt. Von daher sehe ich keinen Grund für Intel mehr Geld auszugeben.


----------



## boyclar (18. August 2012)

Habe den i5 2400 und bin vollkommen zufrieden.


----------



## DerPrinzz82 (18. August 2012)

Intel!


----------



## Neawoulf (18. August 2012)

Einige Jahre hatte ich AMD CPUs, erst einen Athlon 64 3200+, später einen 4200+, bis vor ein paar Monaten einen Phenom II x4 940 und war allgemein immer sehr zufrieden damit. Seit ein paar Monaten hab ich jetzt aber nen Intel i5 2500k und muss sagen: Im Vergleich zum Phenom II x4 940 bläst der einfach alles weg. Ich hätte nicht geglaubt, dass die Sandy Bridge Prozessoren den AMD Prozessoren so weit voraus sind, was Leistung angeht. Gemessen habe ich es hauptsächlich beim Rendern von Videos und beim Spielen von Arma II gegen KI (frisst enorm CPU Leistung). Ich hatte eigentlich vor, das Ding auf 4 GHz zu übertakten, aber bisher war das einfach nicht nötig, daher lasse ich das erstmal auch.


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (18. August 2012)

Tja, man kann dem Artikel (leider aus Sicht von AMD) nur zustimmen. 
Zugegeben, ich habe aktuell sogar einen überdimensionierten Prozessor verbaut, aber nur weil ich ihn sehr günstig bekommen habe und er ein richtig geiles Stück Hardware ist, welches ich dank Vorselektierung des Vorbesitzers locker auf 4,7Ghz pro Kern übertakten und dabei mit Luft kühlen kann. Zum Vollpreis wäre der niemals bei mir eingezogen. 

Aber von der Leistung her gibt es nichts was den ins Schwitzen bringt aktuell. Nutze ihn im Moment sogar wieder nur mit Standardtakt, da mir die Übertaktung ausser mehr Stromverbrauch und höherer Hitzeentwicklung keine spürbaren Vorteile gebracht hatte. Geile CPUs die Intel da auf den Markt geworfen hat.


----------



## billy336 (18. August 2012)

früher hab ich auf amd geschworen jetzt hab ich bessere erfahrung mit intel gemacht. der 2500k ist einfach hammer, was der raushaut. der phenom II davor war aber ebenfalls super. ich find die beiden nehmen sich nichts. von der leistung hat mal der eine mal der andere die nase vorne. von der gaming erfahrung haben beide marken einwandfreie kerne.


----------



## wOJ (18. August 2012)

Also ich hatte bisher in allen PC's eine AMD CPU. Mein aktueller ist der sechskerner Phenom II X6 1100t und ich bin super zufrieden mit dem Teil. Standartmäßig taktet er auf 800 Mhz mit C & Q runter und verbraucht dann nur 1,2 v und bei bedarf geht er entweder auf seine stock 3,3 ghz oder auf 3,8 ghz und das ding hat bisher jedes Spiel selbst sehr aufwendigen Krams wie Shogun 2 locker gepackt. 
Außerdem würde Intel ein gefährliches Monopol aufbauen wenn niemand mehr AMD kauft und dann wäre der Kunde der gelackmeierte.


----------



## legion333 (18. August 2012)

P II X6, weiss nicht ob ich mir nen i5 3570K besorgen soll oder noch auf die nächste intel Generation 2013/14 warte...


----------



## svd (18. August 2012)

legion333 schrieb:


> P II X6, weiss nicht ob ich mir nen i5 3570K besorgen soll oder noch auf die nächste intel Generation 2013/14 warte...


 
Na, warten natürlich. 

Für dich macht es echt keinen Sinn, 200€ nur für einen Prozessor auszugeben. Damit ein Spiel genauso gut läuft wie jetzt eh schon.
(Mehr als flüssig ist überflüssig. )

Ich schau auch gerne in diese, nach Leistungklassen geordnete, Liste. Wenn Spiele noch sehr gut bis gut laufen, meine WunschCPU nicht mindestens drei Klassen höher eingestuft wird, investiere ich lieber nochmal in eine bessere Grafikarte...


----------



## wind1945 (18. August 2012)

legion333 schrieb:


> P II X6, weiss nicht ob ich mir nen i5 3570K besorgen soll oder noch auf die nächste intel Generation 2013/14 warte...


 
Hi zwei Möglichkeiten:

1. Wenn die Leistung deines aktuellen PII X6 nicht mehr ausreicht, dann eine neue CPU kaufen.
2. Wenn der Penis zu klein ist und man die Differenz kompensieren möchte.

Ansonsten zufrieden sein mit dem was man hat.

Gruß

PS: noch ein Tipp, da du Shooters und Action-RPGs spielst, sollte dein X6 noch lange halten.


----------



## legion333 (18. August 2012)

wind1945 schrieb:


> Hi zwei Möglichkeiten:
> 
> 1. Wenn die Leistung deines aktuellen PII X6 nicht mehr ausreicht, dann eine neue CPU kaufen.
> 2. Wenn der Penis zu klein ist und man die Differenz kompensieren möchte.
> ...


 
1 kann ich momentan schlecht einschätzen

2 trifft nicht zu


----------



## zakuma (18. August 2012)

Der AMD Phenom II X4 964 hat 4x 3,4Ghz!


----------



## Celinna (19. August 2012)

die meisten die hier mit AMD zufrieden sind haben halt keine hohen Ansprüche. Habe einen Amd x6 1090t auf 3.8GHz übertaktet mit ner gtx680, nen Freund hat nen i5-3570k mit derselben gtx 680 und bei the secret world z.b. an der gleichen stelle gleiche einstellungen hat er 70fps während ich nur 42fps habe.
Das gleiche in Guild Wars 2.

Also immoment ist intel einfach welten besser


----------



## Herbboy (19. August 2012)

Celinna schrieb:


> die meisten die hier mit AMD zufrieden sind haben halt keine hohen Ansprüche. Habe einen Amd x6 1090t auf 3.8GHz übertaktet mit ner gtx680, nen Freund hat nen i5-3570k mit derselben gtx 680 und bei the secret world z.b. an der gleichen stelle gleiche einstellungen hat er 70fps während ich nur 42fps habe.
> Das gleiche in Guild Wars 2.
> 
> Also immoment ist intel einfach welten besser


 Richtig, aber der i5-3750k kostet ja auch mehr   beim 1090T muss man es anders angehen: ich weiß, wie es zum Kaufzeitpunkt bei Dir war, aber bzw, aber der 1090T kostet aktuell  - sofern man ihn noch findet - nur 20€ weniger als der i5-3570k. Das ist VIEL zu teuer, auch im Vergleich zum X4 965 (80-90€), denn den X6 1090T sollte man nämlich eher mit einem X4 965 vergleichen, da die zwei Kerne mehr von den X6er bisher in Spielen keinen merkbaren Vorteil im Vergleich zu Vierkernern mit gleichem Takt bringen. D.h. der X6 1090T wäre selbst für 120€ an sich zu teuer, weil man mit dem X4 965 weniger zahlt und sogar MEHR Leistung hat (höherer Takt pro Kern).

Also an sich müsste man es so sagen im Vergleich zu Intel: ein X4 965 auf 3,8GHz übertaktet wird so schnell sein wie der X6 1090T auf 3,8GHz, Kostenpunkt 80-90€ bringt 42FPS => i5-3570k kostet 210€ und bringt 70FPS => über 150% Aufpreis, aber "nur" 67% mehr FPS. 


Für mich (x4 965) heißt das: *eine neue CPU kann sich also durchaus lohnen*, denn für ca. 250€ (Intel i5 3450 + neues Board) könnte ich 40-60% mehr FPS bekommen - das sind Werte, die man mit einer neuen Graka für 250€ nicht unbedingt schaffen wird, je nach dem, welche man aktuell hat. Ich hab ne AMD 6870, und für 250€ gibt es zB eine AMD 7870 - die bringt "nur" 30-40% FPS mehr ^^


----------



## Throgon (19. August 2012)

Celinna schrieb:


> die meisten die hier mit AMD zufrieden sind haben halt keine hohen Ansprüche. Habe einen Amd x6 1090t auf 3.8GHz übertaktet mit ner gtx680, nen Freund hat nen i5-3570k mit derselben gtx 680 und bei the secret world z.b. an der gleichen stelle gleiche einstellungen hat er 70fps während ich nur 42fps habe.
> Das gleiche in Guild Wars 2.
> 
> Also immoment ist intel einfach welten besser



Es ist volllkommen richtig, das Intel momentan besser ist, aber das einer deiner Freunde mehr als 60 FPS bei Guild Wars 2 hat, ist ganz stark zu bezweifeln, da die FPS auf 60 begrenzt wurde. Des weiteren arbeiten Nvidia Grafikkarten oft besser mit Intel-CPUs als mit AMD. Ich nutzt z.b. einen 1090t zusammen mit einer HD5770 1GB und habe im Durchschnitt 50-55 FPS und das bei max. Einstellungen. Man sollte halt auch darauf achten, wie man sein PC zusammenstellt und das man die neueste Software nutzt.

Die Aussage, das Käufer von AMD keine hohen Ansprüche haben ist vollkommen schwachsinnig und zeigt wie du auf die Polemik anderer reinfällst. 
AMD ist für den kleinen Geldbeutel zu empfehlen(GK+CPU) und wenn ich dir einen PC hinstelle mit einer Intel und einer AMD Konfiguration und du würdest von mir ausgesuchte Spiele spielen, dann könntest du nicht unterscheiden können, welches System, welche Komponente hat. Einzig und allein bei hochkomplexen Abläufen wird der Unterschied wirklich sichtbar und solltest du mir jetzt mit Benchmarks kommen, kann ich leider nur schmunzeln, da diese nicht neutral bewerten, da einige mit AMD besser laufen und einige mit Intel. Selbiges gilt für GK-Benchmarks.



@ Herbboy Du scheinst hier aber auch nur Halbwahrheiten zu verteilen. Wenn es nur auf den Takt ankommen würde, dann wäre Intel nicht besser als AMD. Sind sie nun aber mal, da einfahc die Technik anders aufgebaut bzw. bei Intel in den letzten Jahren nahezu perfektioniert wurde. Es ist ja schön, das du versuchst hier aufzuklären, aber dann mache es wenig richtig und erklär die Thematik auch korrekt, damit hier nicht wieder irgendwelcher(entschuldigt die Worte) Bullshit entsteht.

Es scheint einigen außerdem nicht klar zu sein, dass das menschliche Auge ab ca. 35 FPS sowieso kein Unterschied mehr erkennt und es somit vollkommen aussreicht, wenn man diese erreicht.


----------



## doomkeeper (19. August 2012)

Throgon schrieb:


> Es scheint einigen außerdem nicht klar zu sein, dass das menschliche Auge ab ca. 35 FPS sowieso kein Unterschied mehr erkennt und es somit vollkommen aussreicht, wenn man diese erreicht.


 
Auf diesen Spruch habe ich wieder mal gewartet  

http://boallen.com/fps-compare.html

http://frames-per-second.appspot.com/

Wenn man da keinen Unterschied erkennt, sollte man zum Augenarzt gehen 

Zurück zum Thema.
Früher war ich auch ein AMD Fan ( AMD Athlon 1800 + Hell yeah! )
Billiger und schneller als vergleichbare Intel Produkte.

Nur irgendwann (so ab den ersten Intel Dual Cores)
hinkt AMD einfach hinterher.

Das war dann auch der Grund warum ich irgenwann nur Intel CPU´s angeschaut hab.
Und siehe da IntelQ6600 werkelt seit über 3 Jahren in meinem Rechner und erledigt seine Arbeit selbst
bei den aktuellsten Spielen sehr gut.

Nix gegen AMD, aber irgendwie kommts mir so vor als ob sie
Intel nicht überholen können (zumindest was die Hardcore Gamer angeht)
eigentlich schade weil früher AMD wirklich meine erste Wahl war..

Und ehrlich gesagt sehe ich auch gar keine News etc. wie toll die AMD CPU´s sind.
Früher wurde man aufmerksam gemacht, heutzutage lese ich (wenn überhaupt) nur etwas von intel.

Ich bleib dabei einfach für mich das beste PreisLeistungs-Produkt anzuschaffen + bessere Zukunftsaussicht.
Stimmts das Nvidia mit Intel eine bessere Zusammenarbeit abgibt?
Wenn ja, kommt für mich eh nur Intel in der nächsten Zeit in frage da ich ausschließlich nur
auf Nvidia Geforce setze.

Ein Dritter CPU anbieter wäre ganz lustig, wobei dann die Übersicht noch weiter flöten geht 
mfg


----------



## Herbboy (19. August 2012)

Throgon schrieb:


> @ Herbboy Du scheinst hier aber auch nur Halbwahrheiten zu verteilen. Wenn es nur auf den Takt ankommen würde, dann wäre Intel nicht besser als AMD. .


 Nein, DU scheinst nicht richtig _gelesen_ zu haben (oder hast es falsch verstanden): ich habe nirgends geschrieben, dass es auf den Takt ankommt, sonst hätte ich ja wohl kaum geschrieben, dass ein i5-3450 mir 40-60% mehr FPS im Vergleich zu meinem X4 965 bringen könnte, der sogar einen HÖHEREN Takt als der i5 hat...  

Es ging vielmehr um den Vergleich AMD X4 vs X6 - und da zeigen Tests und Erfahrungen, dass die 2 Kerne mehr eines x6 in so gut wie allen Spielen nichts spürbares an Mehrleistung bringen im Vergeich zu einem gleich getakteten X4. Und wenn der X4 sogar mehr Takt hat, ist er in den meisten Spielen sogar etwas schneller - um mehr ging es gar nicht. Wo Du daraus eine Aussage herausziehen willst, laut der es meiner Meinung nach auf den Takt ankommt, ist mir ehrlich gesagt ein Rätsel... ^^


----------



## spitz-bub-88 (19. August 2012)

Geht doch zur Bundeswehr, da braucht's überhaupt keinen Zentralprozessor, für's Spielen gibt's sogar noch Geld und einen Cheat braucht ihr auch nicht zu kaufen.


----------



## Herbboy (19. August 2012)

spitz-bub-88 schrieb:


> Geht doch zur Bundeswehr, da braucht's überhaupt keinen Zentralprozessor, für's Spielen gibt's sogar noch Geld und einen Cheat braucht ihr auch nicht zu kaufen.



mal davon abgesehen, dass es bei weitem nicht jeder Shooter spielt, möchte ich lieber keinen Hardcoremodus ohne Respawn...


----------



## omfgnoobs (19. August 2012)

voll die trollnews 
wahrscheinlich übertaktet ihr euern AMD noch.. das wär nämlich typisch für leute die keine ahnung haben..


----------



## Meckermann (19. August 2012)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Auf diesen Spruch habe ich wieder mal gewartet
> 
> 15 FPS vs. 30 FPS vs. 60 FPS - Bo Allen
> 
> ...


 
Gerade im ersten Beispiel sehe ich nun wirklich keinen Unterschied, da würde ich mir nichtmal zutrauen den 15 FPS-Würfel im Blindversuch zu erkennen.


----------



## Zybba (19. August 2012)

Meckermann schrieb:


> Gerade im ersten Beispiel sehe ich nun wirklich keinen Unterschied, da würde ich mir nichtmal zutrauen den 15 FPS-Würfel im Blindversuch zu erkennen.


 
Ich seh sowas meist auch schlecht, aber hier find ich es recht eindeutig.
Schau dir mal genau die Drehungen des Würfels an.
Bei 15 fps wirkt das "sprunghaft".


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. August 2012)

Mit meinem Q8400 komme ich auch mit den meisten Titeln gut zurecht. Zwar nicht unbedingt in HD-Auflösungen, aber mit 1280 x 1024 (mehr kann mein TFT nicht), dazu locker 4-fach-Antialising (manche Titel gar 8-fach)... Geht schon voll okay. Nur bei echten Hardware-Killern wie "Crysis 2" kann es ab und an mal zu leichten Frame-Abstürzen bis knacp 30 FPS kommen. Das war aber wenn nur bei extrem wuchtigen Szenen der Fall.
Allgemein sind meine bevorzugten Titel immer etwas moderat mit ihren Hardware-Anforderungen, und da ich eh fast nie ganz aktuelle Titel sofort kaufe (außer "Far Cry 3" und "Assassins Creed 3", da hoffe ich mal eine gute Optimierung seitens Ubisoft; bei "Dead Space 3" habe ich dagegen keine Sorgen, wird wohl ähnlich genügsam sein wie seine Vorgänger), komme ich damit noch mindestens ein Jahr damit locker aus.

Dennoch werde ich mit dem neuen Jahr umschauen und nach und nach ein neues System im Kopf zusammenstellen... Ich weiss aber jetzt schon, dass ich bei der Kombi aus Intel-CPU und NVIDIA-Graka bleiben werde, wie bisher auch.


----------



## Herbboy (19. August 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Dennoch werde ich mit dem neuen Jahr umschauen und nach und nach ein neues System im Kopf zusammenstellen... Ich weiss aber jetzt schon, dass ich bei der Kombi aus Intel-CPU und NVIDIA-Graka bleiben werde, wie bisher auch.


 Und warum weißt Du das jetzt schon? Was ist, wenn in nem Jahr AMD-CPUs in dem von Dir angestrebten Preisbereich zu haben sind, die bei gleichem Preis besser als die von Intel sind, und Grafikkarten von AMD, die ebenfalls für ihren Preis besser als die von Nvidia sind - und zwar nicht nur 5-10% oder so?


----------



## legion333 (19. August 2012)

Naja, bei Grafikkarten ist AMD ja gleichauf mit nvidia, die 7950 OC edition kostet etwas weniger als eine GTX670 und hat so ziemlich die selbe Leistung, aber da hängt es auch immer von den Spielen ab


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. August 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Und warum weißt Du das jetzt schon? Was ist, wenn in nem Jahr AMD-CPUs in dem von Dir angestrebten Preisbereich zu haben sind, die bei gleichem Preis besser als die von Intel sind, und Grafikkarten von AMD, die ebenfalls für ihren Preis besser als die von Nvidia sind - und zwar nicht nur 5-10% oder so?


 "Kompatiblität" ist das Zauberwort. Ich habe keine Lust mich mit AMD-Produkten zu ärgern, die nicht nur bei einem, sondern gleich bei mehreren Spielen gerne rumzicken oder erst mit einiger Vorarbeit zum Laufen gebracht werden können. Betrifft mehr den Grafikbereich, nicht die CPU. Und da schreckt mir AMD bzw. ehemals ATI doch ein wenig ab.


----------



## Enisra (19. August 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Und warum weißt Du das jetzt schon? Was ist, wenn in nem Jahr AMD-CPUs in dem von Dir angestrebten Preisbereich zu haben sind, die bei gleichem Preis besser als die von Intel sind, und Grafikkarten von AMD, die ebenfalls für ihren Preis besser als die von Nvidia sind - und zwar nicht nur 5-10% oder so?



Na, das wird auch der Grund sein, warum ich bei AMD bleiben werde, in dem Leistungsrahmen wo ich hin will, sind die AMDs billiger als vergleichbare Intels
zumindest  jetzt, aber ich will eh auf die neuen Piledriver warten



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> "Kompatiblität" ist das Zauberwort. Ich habe keine Lust mich mit AMD-Produkten zu ärgern, die nicht nur bei einem, sondern gleich bei mehreren Spielen gerne rumzicken oder erst mit einiger Vorarbeit zum Laufen gebracht werden können. Betrifft mehr den Grafikbereich, nicht die CPU. Und da schreckt mir AMD bzw. ehemals ATI doch ein wenig ab.


 
hmmm, also ich hab jetzt schon seit einiger Zeit eine Athlon/Radeon Kombi und bisher ist mir da nichts untergekommen, wenn dann liegts an was anderes warum es nicht läuft


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. August 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> hmmm, also ich hab jetzt schon seit einiger Zeit eine Athlon/Radeon Kombi und bisher ist mir da nichts untergekommen, wenn dann liegts an was anderes warum es nicht läuft


 Kann ja sein, aber u.a. die Geschichte mit "GTA 4" und AMD-Karten war mir Warnung genug.


----------



## Herbboy (19. August 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Kann ja sein, aber u.a. die Geschichte mit "GTA 4" und AMD-Karten war mir Warnung genug.


 
Das gibt es bei Nvidia genauso, da hat mal dieser, mal der andere Hersteller das ein oder andere Problemchen, und manchmal ist es nur "Marketing", wie man es rüberbringt - und bei GTA 4 zB war es ja auch nicht "unspielbar" mit AMD - es lief nur anfangs nicht so schnell wie mit ansonsten gleichstarken Nvidia. Und ich erinnere mich auch an neulich, als Leute mit Nvidia-Karten bei nem Spiel PRobleme hatten durch den neuesten Treiber, und nach einem "Backdate" auf den alten lief es wieder... 

oder zB bei Skyrim brachte auch erst ein Patch die Power für Nvidia, die normal wäre - das wurde aber dann verkauft als "Patch bringt 20% mehr Leistung für Nvidia!" - bei AMD heißt es dann "Patch behebt Performace-Bug" - such es Dir aus... 

Richtig ist aber, dass nvidia viel Geld ins Marketing pumt, daher gibt es vlt. mehr Spiele, in denen an Anfangs das nvidia-Logo siehst und die dann VIELLEICHT auch kurz nach Release IM ZWEIFEL besser mit nvidia als mit AMD laufen - das wird aber idR schnell gefixt, und selbst wenn es wie bei GTA was länger dauert: wenn dann die Karte für den gleichen Preis 20% mehr bringt oder die gleiche Leistung für 20% weniger Kaufpreis, dann würd ICH das in Kauf nehmen.


*edit* und PhysX, also wegen der Handvoll Spiele, die bisher EVENTUELL für mich interssant waren und PhysX haben, würd ich auch nur dann zu Nvidia greifen, wenn die Karte zu dem Preis die gleiche Leistung wie AMD liefert. Da kann ich aber verstehen, wenn einer zu Nvidia greift, obwohl die Karte ein BISSCHEN teurer ist.


----------



## doomkeeper (19. August 2012)

Physix ist auch ein Grund warum ich auf keine Geforce verzichten möchte.

Klar es ist nix weltbewegendes.
Aber z.b. ein Mirrors Edge + PhysX schaut einfach grandios aus
und hat mich oft zum staunen gebracht (Gesamtbild)

Borderlands 2 hat auch ganz lustige PhysX Effekte.

Ist halt eine Spielerei auf die ich ungern verzichten möchte.
Hätte AMD/ATI sowas, würden sich die jeweiligen Fans auch kaum davon trennen können


----------



## Enisra (19. August 2012)

Das hab ich mir auch überlegt, aber wegen so einem Spiel? Naja


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. August 2012)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Physix ist auch ein Grund warum ich auf keine Geforce verzichten möchte.


 Jepp. Ist auch ein nicht unwichtiges Argument. Macht bei vielen Spielen viel mehr her.
Und die Zahl an Spielen die das unterstützen wächst mehr und mehr.
Siehe "Batman - Arkham City".


----------



## Throgon (20. August 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Jepp. Ist auch ein nicht unwichtiges Argument. Macht bei vielen Spielen viel mehr her.
> Und die Zahl an Spielen die das unterstützen wächst mehr und mehr.
> Siehe "Batman - Arkham City".


 
1. Falsches Thema
2.Es ist doch immer wieder amüsant das immer wieder jemand den Scheiß wirklich  glaubt. Bisher werden nur sehr wenige Spiele von der PhysX unterstützt , demnächst kommt noch Planetside 2 dazu, aber schaut man sich die Veröffentlichungen der letzten Jahre an, unterstützt nur ein Bruchteil wirklich PhysX bzw. nutzt es auch wirklich. Sicherlich, AMD's(füher ATI) Pedant wird ebenfalls nicht oft benutzt bzw. kaum, aber dennoch PhysX als "nicht unwichtiges Argument" anzugeben, zeigt nur das du sehr leichtgläubig gegenüber der Werbung bist. Bei Gk ist AMD gleich auf mit seinem Konkurrent, jeder hat irgendwo seine Schwächen, aber auch seine Stärken.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ist halt eine Spielerei auf die ich ungern verzichten möchte.
> Hätte AMD/ATI sowas, würden sich die jeweiligen Fans auch kaum davon trennen können



Noch solch ein Leichtgläubiger, aber wie ich schon geschrieben habe, hat AMD auch solch etwas. Wenn ich mich nicht irre heißt es Openphyics oder Bullet Physik, bin mir da aber nicht mehr ganz sicher.


Wie Herbboy es schon gesagt hat, investiert Nvidia sehr viel ins Marketing und hier hat man wieder zwei gefunden, welche dem anscheinend blind vertrauen. Was aber auch zu merken ist, das man immer öfters auch AMDs Logo beim Vorspann von 
Spielen sieht.

Edit: Sollte der Beitrag jemanden zu schroff sein, dann war das sicherlich nicht beabsichtigt, aber ihr müsst damit leben...


----------



## Rabowke (20. August 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> "Kompatiblität" ist das Zauberwort. Ich habe keine Lust mich mit AMD-Produkten zu ärgern, die nicht nur bei einem, sondern gleich bei mehreren Spielen gerne rumzicken oder erst mit einiger Vorarbeit zum Laufen gebracht werden können. Betrifft mehr den Grafikbereich, nicht die CPU. Und da schreckt mir AMD bzw. ehemals ATI doch ein wenig ab.


Kann ich, was die CPU betrifft, nicht bestätigen.

Die PCs in meiner Kanzlei laufen alle auf AMD Basis, und das sogar sehr gut. Leise, schnell, unkompliziert. Keine Probleme mit Treibern unter Windows 7 64bit, USB 3.0 läuft wie es laufen muss & es reicht sogar der Standardkühler, ohne das hier ein Orkan entsteht. 

Verwendet wird folgende CPU: AMD PhenomII X4 955 Black Edition 4x3.20GHz boxed.

Privat allerdings verwende ich einen i7 2nd Gen 2600K, der übertaktet mit 4.3Ghz *auf allen* Kernen läuft. Das lässt sich problemlos mit einem guten Luftkühler kühlen, denn unter Last wird eher die Grafikkarte, GTX 570, laut.


----------



## Rabowke (20. August 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Jepp. Ist auch ein nicht unwichtiges Argument. Macht bei vielen Spielen viel mehr her.
> Und die Zahl an Spielen die das unterstützen wächst mehr und mehr.
> Siehe "Batman - Arkham City".


... dann nenn mal bitte zehn weitere Spiele, die von PhysX in dem Umfang profitieren!  

Außerdem, interessant das du gerade Batman - AC als Beispiel gewählt hast. Denn das Spiel ist sowas von überhaupt nicht optimiert, vorallem der DirectX11 Modus mit allen Einstellungen auf High, d.h. auch PhysX, läuft so gut wie auf keinem System flüssig. Batman - AA hingegen war sehr gut optimiert & auch PhysX bot einen kleinen Mehrwert, der aber zum Glück nicht stark ins Gewicht fiel, was die Performance betraf.

Des Weiteren wäre es technisch absolut kein Problem, das PhysX auch von AMD Grafikkarten unterstützt wird. 
Das ist, logischerweise, aber nicht gewollt. Genausowenig wie die Berechnung der Effekte über die CPU, denn die Bibliotheken werden mit Absicht 'alt' gehalten, d.h. keine Unterstützung von Mehrkernprozessoren und/oder Threading.

Meiner Meinung nach ist Havok Physikengine sehr viel verbreiteter und akzeptierter, PhysX ist nicht verkehrt, aber im Moment viel zu limitiert.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. August 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... dann nenn mal bitte zehn weitere Spiele, die von PhysX in dem Umfang profitieren!


No prob ! 

Mafia 2
Metro 2033
Mirrors Edge
Cryostasis
Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 2
Dann eben die beiden Batman-Games
Sacred 2
Unreal Tournament 3
Gears of War

So, wären schonmal Zehn. Und damit endet die Liste noch gar nicht...


Rabowke schrieb:


> Außerdem, interessant das du gerade Batman - AC als Beispiel gewählt hast. Denn das Spiel ist sowas von überhaupt nicht optimiert, vorallem der DirectX11 Modus mit allen Einstellungen auf High, d.h. auch PhysX, läuft so gut wie auf keinem System flüssig. Batman - AA hingegen war sehr gut optimiert & auch PhysX bot einen kleinen Mehrwert, der aber zum Glück nicht stark ins Gewicht fiel, was die Performance betraf.
> 
> Des Weiteren wäre es technisch absolut kein Problem, das PhysX auch von AMD Grafikkarten unterstützt wird.
> Das ist, logischerweise, aber nicht gewollt. Genausowenig wie die Berechnung der Effekte über die CPU, denn die Bibliotheken werden mit Absicht 'alt' gehalten, d.h. keine Unterstützung von Mehrkernprozessoren und/oder Threading.
> ...


 Du vergisst aber einen entscheidenden Unterschied:
Havok ist, so wie ich das in den meisten Spiele gesehen habe, auch nur (!) für die reine Physik beweglicher und unbeweglicher Objekte ausgelegt, während Physx auch noch ein paar grafische Erweiterungen dazu tut, u.a. vermehrte Partikeleffekte (da ist Havok limitiert). Man kann sicherlich darüber streiten ob dies "sinnvoll" ist bzw. ob man das braucht oder nicht, aber im actionorientierten Genre macht das durchaus was her.

Und alte, etablierte Physik-Engines wie Havok und Co. sehen auch nur dann gut aus, wenn die Programmierer damit gut umzugehen wissen. Bei ner Vielzahl von Spielen, die Havolk unterstützen, hab ich mich oft genug gefragt, wo man da eine realistische Physikberechnung erkennen soll, also mitten im laufenden Spiel.


----------



## Rabowke (20. August 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> No prob !






> [...]
> So, wären schonmal Zehn. Und damit endet die Liste noch gar nicht...


Ich hab ja nicht bezweifelt das du keine zehn Spiele nennen kannst, sondern ob diese Spiele im gleichen Umfang profitieren. Mafia 2 & Metro 2033 muss ich dir Recht geben, da sind die Effekte in etwa wie bei Batman:AA & AC.

Mirrors Edge? Nicht wirklich. Das war eine Limitierung der Grafik um PhysX zu vermarkten, die hier dargestellten Effekte lassen sich in jedem Spiel per Software berechnen, ich sag nur Splinter Cell & Vorhänge. In Sacred 2 war die Implementierung bei weitem nicht so stark wie in den o.g. Spielen & bezog sich auch hier eher auf die Berechnung von Physik.

Was UT3 und GoW betrifft, die Spiele wurden damals mit Support für die Hardware-Erweiterungskarte, bevor nVidia die Firma aufgekauft hat, ausgeliefert. Ehrlich gesagt musste ich auch hier googlen, weil mir bei den Spielen, vorallem aus dem Jahr 2008, wirklich nichts in Erinnerung geblieben ist, was auf PhysX schließen lässt.

Foglendes Statement zu UT3 hab ich gefunden:
_Unreal Tournament 3 as measured by its stock maps however is not that game. There’s an interesting performance boost in what we believe are a fraction of the total maps, but it’s practically academic. The possible performance boost doesn’t occur in enough maps or occur as a big enough boost to clearly justify installing a PhysX PPU; either way the game is going to be completely playable. But it’s a start._

Gears of War ist "noch" schlimmer. Da gibt es sehr wenig Berichte darüber, was PhysX überhaupt bringt. Nur weil es PhysX Hardware unterstützt hat, muss es ja noch lange nicht auch Sinn machen. 



> Du vergisst aber einen entscheidenden Unterschied:
> Havok ist, so wie ich das in den meisten Spiele gesehen habe, auch nur (!) für die reine Physik beweglicher und unbeweglicher Objekte ausgelegt, während Physx auch noch ein paar grafische Erweiterungen dazu tut, u.a. vermehrte Partikeleffekte (da ist Havok limitiert). Man kann sicherlich darüber streiten ob dies "sinnvoll" ist bzw. ob man das braucht oder nicht, aber im actionorientierten Genre macht das durchaus was her.


Mag schon stimmen, PhysX erweitert die Spiele eben um physikalisch korrekte Nebelschwaden etc. Allerdings ist auch dies keine PhysX Errungenschaft, sondern wird durch andere Engines, z.B. der CryEngine 3, "mal eben so" implementiert.

Nicht das wir uns falsch verstehen, ich freue mich auch über zusätzliche Effekte wie z.B. in Batman, was mir persönlich nur auf den Zeiger geht, wie nVidia hier mit Absicht die Verbreitung auf ihre Karten künstlich (!) limitiert. Ich verstehe ja, dass man nicht unbedingt will, das eine Radeon das auch über GPU berechnet, dann soll man doch aber wenigstens die CPU Berechnung so aktualisieren, dass diese nicht auf Single Core "optimiert" ist ... da bekomm ich echt das kotzen. 



> Und alte, etablierte Physik-Engines wie Havok und Co. sehen auch nur dann gut aus, wenn die Programmierer damit gut umzugehen wissen. Bei ner Vielzahl von Spielen, die Havolk unterstützen, hab ich mich oft genug gefragt, wo man da eine realistische Physikberechnung erkennen soll, also mitten im laufenden Spiel.


Hmm, ich glaub das ist der falsche Ansatz. 

Physik in Spielen sollte einem so gut wie nicht auffallen, sondern man sollte das Ganze als absolut "Normal" empfinden. Mir fällt eher genau das Gegenteil auf, wenn man die Physik negativ "bemerkt", wie z.B. in Rage, wo Objekte in Räumen nicht bewegbar sind. Sei es Stühle, seien es Getränkedosen etc. Sowas hat mich persönlich mehr gestört als irgendwelche übertriebenen Effekte ...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. August 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Physik in Spielen sollte einem so gut wie nicht auffallen, sondern man sollte das Ganze als absolut "Normal" empfinden. Mir fällt eher genau das Gegenteil auf, wenn man die Physik negativ "bemerkt", wie z.B. in Rage, wo Objekte in Räumen nicht bewegbar sind. Sei es Stühle, seien es Getränkedosen etc. Sowas hat mich persönlich mehr gestört als irgendwelche übertriebenen Effekte ...


 Dann gehöre ich wohl zu der Gruppe, die dich aufregen... 
Ich persönlich hasse es einfach, wenn Dinge so statisch und wie mit Bombenkleber fest verankert wirken, es so in der Realität aber nicht sind. Und dazu gehört es schon, dass tragbare oder bewegliche Objekte auf Berührung oder krätige Stöße entsprechend reagieren. Da trägt zur Atmosphäre bei (solange es natürlich nicht (!) übertrieben rüberkommt, in dem Punkt stimme ich mit dir überein)... Wenn es sowas nicht gibt, fühle ich mich um 10 Spiele-Jahre zurückversetzt.


----------



## Rabowke (20. August 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Dann gehöre ich wohl zu der Gruppe, die dich aufregen...
> Ich persönlich hasse es einfach, wenn Dinge so statisch und wie mit Bombenkleber fest verankert wirken, es so in der Realität aber nicht sind. Und dazu gehört es schon, dass tragbare oder bewegliche Objekte auf Berührung oder krätige Stöße entsprechend reagieren. Da trägt zur Atmosphäre bei (solange es natürlich nicht (!) übertrieben rüberkommt, in dem Punkt stimme ich mit dir überein)... Wenn es sowas nicht gibt, fühle ich mich um 10 Spiele-Jahre zurückversetzt.




Dir ist schon klar, dass ich das gleiche geschrieben hab? Das mich das auch aufregt, darum ja das Beispiel mir Rage.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. August 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar, dass ich das gleiche geschrieben hab? Das mich das auch aufregt, darum ja das Beispiel mir Rage.


 Hoppla... Hab das Wort "nicht" im Satz "Mir fällt eher genau das Gegenteil auf, wenn man die Physik negativ  "bemerkt", wie z.B. in Rage, wo Objekte in Räumen *nicht *bewegbar sind" übersehen.

Sorry, werd mir gleich mal nen Kaffee bestellen...


----------



## Herbboy (20. August 2012)

PhysX wird halt überbewertet, genau wie damals EAX, was heute faktisch ausgestorben ist. Und es kommen auch ganz selten mal Spiele dazu, die es supporten. Aber wenn man die Wahl hat zwischen zwei ansonsten gleichstarken Karten, kann man natürlich wegen PhysX die Nvidia nehmen. Und wenn das dann wiederum mehr kostet, muss jeder für sich die Grenze ziehen, was es ihm wert ist. 20-30€ Aufpreis bei ner Karte für 300€ wäre für mich die Obergrenze, da ich noch nicht mal weiß, ob ich jemals ein PhysX-Spiel spielen werde und wenn ja: ob es mir die paar Spielstunden, in denen ich dann PhysX "genießen" kann, wert ist    da ist ja nur ein kleiner Teil des Spiels noch noch "verbessert" wird - mehr nicht. Und wegen ein paar Stunden, in denen dann vlt der Mantel von Batman noch realistischer flattert dann mehr zahlen? naja...


----------



## Enisra (20. August 2012)

naja, aber das EAX ausgestorben ist liegt aber auch daran, das DirectX das nicht mehr unterstützt


----------



## MustafaYilmaz (20. November 2012)

Hab mich dank diesen Beitrages für nen i7 entschieden. also kein spiel der welt ruckelt bei mir!!! kann alles auf volle pulle spielen. sehr hilfreicher beitrag. als haupt pc habe ich den hier: www.lafaris.de/computer-angel die teile drin waren auch von pcgames hardware empfohlen. grüße aus bielefeld


----------



## Kwengie (27. Februar 2013)

ich fahre mit AMD bisher sehr gut und habe z. B. bei Battlefield 3 keine Ruckler oder dergleichen mehr, entsprechende Grafikkarte vorausgesetzt (wenn ich so an Battlefield 2 denke).
Nur Cities XL bereitet mir mit fortlaufender Stadtgröße Probleme, so daß dies in einer Diashow endet.


----------



## Belandriel (22. Februar 2014)

MustafaYilmaz schrieb:


> Hab mich dank diesen Beitrages für nen i7 entschieden. also kein spiel der welt ruckelt bei mir!!! kann alles auf volle pulle spielen. sehr hilfreicher beitrag. als haupt pc habe ich den hier: www.lafaris.de/computer-angel die teile drin waren auch von pcgames hardware empfohlen. grüße aus bielefeld


 
Dann hättste mal genauer lesen sollen... zum reinen Zocken hättste dir nen i7 auch sparen können


----------

